# 1942 Westfield Columbia On Ebay



## milbicycleman (May 1, 2017)

When I was looking at the previous thread on the original Huffman on Ebay I saw this.. It should be interesting to see what it goes for.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-G5...4d7a90&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=252882456380


----------



## MrColumbia (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for posting. This one looks to be very correct.


----------



## milbicycleman (May 1, 2017)

You're welcome. I was thinking the same thing. Considering the original Huffman went for 3,200 or so I would think this should get close.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Mercian (May 2, 2017)

Thanks, Fordmike. That's saved me some work for later today. (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (May 2, 2017)

I like it better un restored.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (May 3, 2017)

It's a d**n shame that someone cut off the extra metal braces that were on the rear of the frame of the unrestored bike.  Destroyed a neat part of the bikes history.  Even though they were not factory correct the braces could have been on the bike since WWII.


----------



## Coslett (May 4, 2017)

The value in the Huffman is its originality.   I too would prefer this Columbia unrestored.....you can never return to 'original'.


----------



## johan willaert (May 5, 2017)

You have a point but it wasn't original anymore... It was painted OD originally but had been painted blue at some point...
The seller's statement it had been used by the USAF post WW2 was IMO pure speculation...

I too prefer non-restored parts if they have remained untouched their entire time, but that wasn't the case here...
I have restored an original condition MG model about 15 years ago... It was in such a dire state that if I hadn't touched and left as is, I wouldn't have had anything left  by now as it was in very bad condition...


----------



## Coslett (May 5, 2017)

To clarify,  I would prefer the Columbia in its unrestored state (as in with the blue paint and the added bracing) especially since it appears so complete.   Once restored, all of the history or 'originality' of the bike was lost.  I guess it depends on how you define original.

Now as far as incomplete bikes, bits, and pieces, bring on the full blown restoration !.....In fact, I'm working on such a bike now.


----------



## Whitey1736 (May 8, 2017)

So did this sell? Listing just says no longer available.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2017)

Whitey1736 said:


> So did this sell? Listing just says no longer available.



Looks like it sold for $1999 with 2 bids.


----------

